# Power Rack



## Lex_Talionis (Dec 10, 2004)

Just wondering if any one knows of somewhere I can get this power rack for less: http://www.egymequipment.com/egymequipment-store/powerrack.html 

I'm pretty sure this is my best bet so far... but I don't want to buy it and find out somebody had it on sale for $50 cheaper.

Thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you live in SLC?


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Dec 10, 2004)

West Valley... close enough.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats cool.  I live near little cottonwood canyon.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Dec 10, 2004)

Cool cool... haven't seen too many Utahns on here.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Nope, only 3 that I know of.. including myself.  Goodluck finding a power rack, wish I knew of a better deal.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice rack.


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 10, 2004)

mmm racks.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

eBay might have some cheaper stuff.  I seem to recall seeing one for $250 on eBay when I was looking into it a while back.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 10, 2004)

Make sure you get a sturdy rack that can handle a ton of weight. You don't want some cheap piece of crap that will wobble all over the place and be unsafe. When doing heavy squats it helps to have a decent rack (huh, huh), even if that means paying a bit more for it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Dec 11, 2004)

I've looked on eBay and yea they do have a lot of stuff for cheaper than you can find elsewhere... only problem is that they're usually not from around here and noone will ship.. have to go pick them up.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 11, 2004)

I looked for local deals.  A big sports store by me is going out of buiness & I got mine for 599 with an incline/flat/decline bench, 210lb lat attachment.  Just the rack alone usually goes for 499.  Unbelievable deal.

It sucks to wait, but look for a while:  check local stores & you can bypass the shipping costs!

Anyway, I usually buy Body Solid products & have never had a problem (they also have a lifetime warranty):  This is the power rack I bought (and love):







I just ordered the dip station handles yesterday for it.  It's a great set.  It's expensive as hell though... I was lucky


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow... lucky... been looking at stores around here and haven't found any racks.. just half cages... I think I will look a little harder today, though.  I'll give bodysolid a try, too.

Thanks.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 11, 2004)

also, I'm very cautious about buying equipment that I can see & test out in person.    Like evil ant said, you don't want to end up with a p.o.s.! Buy it right & it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah... I understand that.. I'm the same way.  The power rack that I was looking at was recommended by quite a few people which is why I was planning on getting it.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 11, 2004)

Lex_Talionis said:
			
		

> Yeah... I understand that.. I'm the same way.  The power rack that I was looking at was recommended by quite a few people which is why I was planning on getting it.


 good deal.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 11, 2004)

Body Solid makes awesome stuff! Parabody makes great stuff, too. In fact, my local weightlifter store only sells Body Solid and Parabody equipment because their products are built so well. They're definitely more expensive, but they're well worth the money since you'll have them for life. They're solid steel so it's not like they're ever going to break. Even if they do, as busy said, they generally have a lifetime guarantee.

Fitness equipment is an investment so it's never wise to cheap out if you don't absolutely have to. But, if that cage really is built well, definitely go for it and let us know how it works out.


----------

